# My 1991 13 footer



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great!  I'd be scared to put it in the water...it might get scratched! ;D


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

It now looks like A 2007 model. Very nice work.


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

> Looks great!   I'd be scared to put it in the water...it might get scratched!  ;D


haha...putting it on the trailer today it got a little scratch but i know its gunna get alittle banged up so it doesnt bother me  


here's some more pics


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice!!! What did you use to paint it?


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, what did you use to paint the inside and did it hold up?


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

DUUDE!!! What did you use to paint the interior of this bote!!! ;D
it looks better than new... 
Please tell us you did not use an oilbased paint or some cheapo white stuff... :-?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks awesome! 
Thresh


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

haha thanks guys. I got the white paint for the inside from West Marine...the guy said it would work good and so far no complaints at all.

took the boat out today and got my first red in the gheenoe and it had 5 spots which is also a first for me. ;D


----------



## TnScott (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks nice ! I just bought an older model 13' , and plan on painting it . What type of bottom paint did you use ? I didn't want to spend a fortune on bottom paint . I might just resort to spay paint .


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

> Looks nice ! I just bought an older model 13' , and plan on painting it . What type of bottom paint did you use ? I didn't want to spend a fortune on bottom paint . I might just resort to spay paint .


I had a guy I know paint it with automotive paint. Just sprayed it on like does on the the cars he paints.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey scott- DO NOT PAINT IT WITH BOTTOM PAINT! You need to use topcoat if the boat is going to be trailered. Bottom paint is designed to rub off on purpose and it is mighty icky stuff. Plus it has 35% copper in it so it's very very heavy too. Gallon of bottom paint weighs in at, oh, 30#. Like painting rocks on your boat. You don't want it. You want petit topcoat. trust me. 
Thresh


----------



## TnScott (Jan 6, 2008)

> Hey scott- DO NOT PAINT IT WITH  BOTTOM PAINT!  You need to use topcoat if the boat is going to be trailered.   Bottom paint is designed to rub off on purpose and it is mighty icky stuff.   Plus it has 35% copper in it so it's very very heavy too.  Gallon of bottom paint weighs in at, oh, 30#.  Like painting rocks on your boat. You don't want it.  You want petit topcoat.  trust me.
> Thresh


  Thanks , I have been looking at topcoat paints on west marine because I figured I didn't need a anti-fouling bottom paint . That stuff is expensive too !


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

wow this looks way better than my 06 13'er


how does that 6hp work? I have a 4hp, and its not really enough force to plan out a 13' with two guys TM battery and gear. I'd like an 07 6hp cuz i have a 06


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

> wow this looks way better than my 06 13'er
> 
> 
> how does that 6hp work? I have a 4hp, and its not really enough force to plan out a 13' with two guys TM battery and gear. I'd like an 07 6hp cuz i have a 06



Im lovin the 6hp. By myslef it moves really good and even with my Dad with me I was doing 15mph. Gets up on plane pretty quickly even without a DoleFin. Got the reg. #'s on today and two rod holders up front. Now just waiting on my redfish decals for the back.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

im hatin' the 4 LOL and i got a snook on the back ahah


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

Got the redfish decals on yesterday after class. 

**Sorry its such a crappy pic...its from my phone










I got them from some guy off Ebay for only like $4 each and free shipping. He will also do any direction you want and can do different sizes and colors. Let me know if you want the link to his ebay store thing.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

HA! I just noticed the gator hangin out in front of the boat! That's too funny.


----------

